# Eheim-Jager heaters miles off?



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone else finding their Eheim-Jager heaters are off buy like 5 degrees Fahrenheit?

I've got a handful of them from the last year, and they're just waaaaaayyyy off from the dial. They maintain a rock solid temperature, but that temp is much higher than what they're set to. Mine are set to ~75 degrees, and the water temp is roughly 80 degrees. I've confirmed with a handful of different thermometers, both digital and analog, at multiple points on the tanks.

Odd.

-Ryan


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

There is a calibration setting on these heaters. On mine it is the red dial that can be moved in either direction. Move that dial to match the actual temp and your done.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Indeed! The rub is that the calibration dial has nowhere near enough freedom to make up for the difference between the set temps and observed.

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryan_R said:


> Indeed! The rub is that the calibration dial has nowhere near enough freedom to make up for the difference between the set temps and observed.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Ryan


This is exactly the problem I have had with mine. I just set the temps via the tank thermometer anyway so I don't worry about it. I may go back to Aqueon Pros though. They are smaller and more accurate in my opinion.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

FWIW I did not realize the newer E-J even had temperatures on the dial, I simply put them in the tank, and use an external thermometer to check the temperature, and adjust the heater accordingly. Guess I was just used to the old ones with a 1-10 setting. Don't let the accuracy of that knob worry you, with any heater, an external thermometer should be used to validate the temperatures.

While having that temperature accurate does appeal to my type - A persona, it is not really anything to worry about. It would be nice if they figured it out though.


----------



## Mihai Boldor (Feb 27, 2015)

My Jager is exactly the same, I set the temperature in the tank with the thermometer


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks all!

Just kinda funny.... I could have sworn the ones I had were more accurate with the dial.

Funny you mentioned the "old ones"! A faculty member here who studied Antarctic fish retired and left me with all sorts of goodies. In there was a brand new Jager heater still in the box. Like a little time capsule.

-Ryan


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

I am planning to use a heater controller for mine anyway, so as long as the controller is accurate that's all I care about.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

You do want the heater to be only slightly above the set point of the heater controller.

-Ryan


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Ryan_R said:


> You do want the heater to be only slightly above the set point of the heater controller.
> 
> -Ryan


Yes, what I'm going to do is set up the heaters before I have fish in the tank and set them up 2 degrees warmer than I want the tank as checked by a thermometer. Then I'll add the controller set at 2 degrees below the heater setting.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool! I'm using a Lifegard external heater module on one of my tanks, and have read of the horror stories of heaters going critical mass when sump flow stops!

-Ryan


----------



## KiefKommando (Mar 17, 2015)

I have never liked the idea of internal heaters in my filter. If the heater fails you are out a filter while it is being repaired, best case scenario. Two redundant in tank heaters have always made me feel the safest and allows quick removal of detective heaters.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

The Lifegard module is on a separate "circuit" it has it's own pickup tube, 350gph pump, and return. It uses an off the shelf 250W Eheim-Jager. The two Eheim heters that had been in the tank prior are still on top of the tank ready to go in an emergency. As it is, I'm loving the setup. My only worry is eventual leaks!

Back story is big fish bonking heaters. Plus gaining some real estate was kinda nice as I filled the tank with manzanita recently.

-Ryan


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

I bought a new E-J heater last year, I guess mine must be the exception then, it's been spot on temperature calibrated right out of the box.
-----------------------
The guy that had the heater/overflow box meltdown/disaster when his pump shut down had one of those titanium heaters that required it to be used with an external controller, it had no separate internal thermostat, and he had the probe in the tank, the heater in the overflow box.


----------

